# Planted Tank 130L



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi guys,
Since this layout change so much I use a new thread to show it.










I hope you like it, sorry if the image is not big but I save the original on this size to put in my blog and I lost the bigger, so maybe later I can show one bigger image.

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome! Looks extremely clean!


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

i really like it!
Reef


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2008)

Hello! I just joined this forum today because I am in the process of setting up a 16 gal tank in my bedroom. Your's is totally gorgeous. I want to put some live plants in mine so I need recommendations.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It looks great! What plants & fish do you have in there?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Sgt.bretado (Apr 8, 2008)

thats just amzingly bueatiful!


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful!
..now we just need a species list and some close up pics


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks to all for the comments.



> What plants & fish do you have in there?





> now we just need a species list and some close up pics


Fish - Paracheirodon axelrodi, Pristella maxillaris.
Plants - Cyperus Helferi, Microsorum sp., Bolbitis heudelotii, Blyxa japónica, Echinodorus tenellus, Taxiphyllum barbieri, Taxiphyllum alternans, Vesicularia sp. "Christmas", Ludwigia arcuata, Eleocharis vivipara and some new species of moss growing in front stones.
About close ups, later when I have some free time I put here, for now just frontal picture!










Thanks again, I am really glad to know you like my tank.

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------

